# Looking for Haplochromis sp. red back scraper



## katefollot (Apr 2, 2016)

Also sometimes called Enterochromis rather than Haplochromis. Anyone have any hints as to where I could find some for sale or have some they would be willing to part with? I'm looking for 2-6 and besides some questionably identified ones for sale in Australia I haven't been able to find anything!

Willing to wait if anyone has fry in the making, but would like to know if I should be looking at other fish options as well.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Have yu tried to contact Dave rare fish?


----------



## katefollot (Apr 2, 2016)

I haven't contacted them yet. I'm in the process of setting up a 125g and having a set back because of a bacterial outbreak, but I definitely intend to contact them when everything is up and running and stabilized.


----------

